# DangerDave - This one's for you...



## Pumpkinman

Hmmm....I think that you can say that we life the Dragon Blood/Red Dragon.

Waiting for Christmas for my all in one pump to bottle 5 gallons of Dragon Blood,
This batch has been stabilized and sparlkolloid added, it should be ready to bottle around Christmas as well!


----------



## BobR

È bello Tomaso!

Ciao


----------



## dangerdave

What a great looking family of carboys!


----------



## Pumpkinman

The 4 smaller carboys were sparkling clear when I looked at them about 1 am, I back sweetened and racked into a 3 gallon carboy to sit (the remaining almost 1/2 gallon will be are to attack today...lol) until I get my pump for Christmas.
I have to bottle the Dragon Blood by hand, my wife wants to give a few bottles away as Christmas gift to everyone she works with.....that's 7 bottles gone....lol


----------



## dangerdave

Did I mention you should _start some more already_!


----------



## Pumpkinman

Dave,
here is my Dragon Blood vs Red Dragon Review:

*Dragon Blood* is amazing, nice and fruity, very pleasant and easy drinking wine, a crowd pleaser, I would recommend it to everyone, the cost is great, very easy to make, and ready real fast. In my opinion, if you let it sit for a few weeks, it only gets better and better.
I added a very small amount of oak, giving it just a hint of oak, very light, and that added tannin astringency, but once again, very light.
Everyone Loves it!

*Red Dragon* is another amazing fruit wine, once again, easy drinking wine, a crowd pleaser, I would recommend it to everyone. The difference being that this actually drinks like a wine with soft fruit undertones, totally impressive! I don't know if it is due to the honey, I've heard that meads have these same characteristics, the raisins added a little mouth feel as did the honey, and really complemented the fruit. 
The addition of oak (this was one of my personal additions), 3 oz of untoasted oak and 1/2 med toast oak infusion spiral in 9 gallons, was perfect, it gave it just a hint of oak, and only if you really try to figure out what all of the tastes going on are, and that added tannin astringency that gives wine the lasting feeling or "legs", but once again, very light, not over powering.
This is a little bit more expensive to produce, but it shows it and in my opinion, justified! 
This will be a wine that I will have to keep stocked. I just cannot believe that it tastes this good this fast, I cannot wait to try a bottle in a few months....if it lasts!
My compliments on the recipe!!
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## dangerdave

If I could like it twice, I would! Very good, Tom. Well, written. You have potential as a budding wine critic! You'll be writing for the _New Yorker_ in no time!


----------



## Pumpkinman

LMFAO!!!!!! ok, ok...so I like the stuff a little bit.....lol...can you tell?.....LMAO!!!


----------

